# TIANJIN | Public Transport



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

WOW!! The trains and the stations look very nice! Great job! I like everything except one thing, the language. I think they should at least put some english(or pingyin) station names inside the trains so foreigners or overseas Chinese can know where they're at.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

zergcerebrates said:


> WOW!! The trains and the stations look very nice! Great job! I like everything except one thing, the language. I think they should at least put some english(or pingyin) station names inside the trains so foreigners or overseas Chinese can know where they're at.


I think they have English under every Chinese station name. Also, they should have voice service to report the current and next station name in Chinese and English just like in Beijing subway.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Hidden Dragon said:


> I think they have English under every Chinese station name. Also, they should have voice service to report the current and next station name in Chinese and English just like in Beijing subway.



I'm referring to this:


----------



## Clashman (Sep 6, 2004)

*Tianjin subway line one finally reopens...*

...kind of.

I was walking by a nearby subway station this weekend when I saw a bunch of people handing out flyers and whatnot. I figured I'd go and check it out. Turns out that when I asked before and people said it would be opening on the 12th, they were right. The people handing out flyers were handing out little information brochures and letting people know that it the subway would be opening this Monday.

So I came back today and decided to check it out. It turns out that they were only opening it today for partial service, running from about 9 am to 4pm. I think they deliberately wanted to keep this kind of low key as I think they had some kinks to work out of the system yet. That's why you don't see many people on the trains in these pictures, I don't think anyone really knew about it.

For those of you not in the know, Tianjin's subway was actually the second one built in China, after Beijing's. It was shut down in 2001 and was basically completely rebuilt and extended, finally reopening today. Here is a map of the system:

http://www.johomaps.com/as/china/tianjin/tianjinmetro.html

Here is a map of the future system:









And here's also some information about the system and the planned completion dates:
http://tianjin.sina.com.cn/system/2005/11/25/000027254.shtml
Line #-----------Length (km)---Stations------Cost (yuan)-----------Est Start Date-------Est Finish Date

No. 1------------26.2----------22------------7.87 billion------------2002-------------------2005
(Yeah, so this one is a little bit behind. It is opening this month!)
No. 2------------22.7----------19------------9.98 billion------------2004-------------------2007
No. 3------------28.4----------23------------10.99 billion-----------2004------------------2007
No. 4------------30.5----------23------------12 billion--------------2017------------------2020
No. 5------------35.5----------25------------12 billion--------------2009------------------2012
No. 6------------28.6----------23------------11 billion--------------2009-2012
No. 7------------24.2----------20------------8.5 billion-------------2013-------------------2016
No. 8------------23.7----------13------------8.5 billion-------------2013-------------------2016
No. 9*-----------14.9*--------12------------3.1 billion*------------2003-------------------2006
Total------------234.7---------180-----------84.01 billion yuan (About 10.49 billion dollars)

* The number 9 line is also known as the Binhai Light Rail, which goes out to the Tanggu and TEDA areas of Tianjin. It is most certainly longer than 14 kilometers, and according to urban rail is actually closer to 50. By the "Number 9 line" they must mean from Zhongshanmen or Xinlizhen to the Hai river, or basically the area of the line that falls within the city proper. I'm not 100% sure. This line is actually already in operation, although probably not so much within the city limits.

All that said, here are my general impressions:

*Pros:*
*Extremely quiet and smooth ride.* I've ridden subways in New York, Chicago, Atlanta, DC, Beijing, Shanghai, as well as the elevated train here in Tianjin that heads out to Tanggu, and probably a few others on top of that; and I'd say the ride here was as good if not better than anything put forth by any of those systems. The only thing it was lacking was the nice commuter train style seats from the lightrail to Tanggu.
*Stations were clean and nice looking.* No real fancy extras or anything, but you could tell that this will be good and functional for some time. Having seats for people to sit on while they waited for the train was also a bonus. I also liked the glass doors to the trains, which should make sure that no one falls/gets pushed into the tracks.
*Ticket buying system.* Very advanced. You use a touchscreen in either English or Chinese to select the station you are going to. Feed your money in, and out pops a token with an electronic chip in it and your change. You flash the electronic chip by the gates to get into the station and drop it into a slot in the exit gates to get out. You can also use the new electronic bus card people they recently began using in Tianjin and just flash that into a separate terminal, and off you go. *Edit: Upon riding it a few more times, it appears that about half of the stations have wheelchair access, which I guess is better than nothing. I don't retract the previous statement, but I would like to temper it a bit.*

*Cons:*
*Glitches*: There were still a few things not quite working right yet, which is probably why they didn't aim to draw a big crowd on their first day. One or two ticket machines and escalators weren't working properly. The lights flickered on and off 2 or 3 times on the train. Some of the stations looked like they were still doing last minute construction work. Hopefully these will get better soon enough.
*Photo*: Ok, it wasn't that bad, but they weren't letting people take photos of the platforms and whatnot. Probably because of some of the glitches taking place. That didn't really stop me anyways, though. I would just take one or 2 pics at each station and then pretend no one had said anything before when they stopped me. However, I used my PDA to take some of those pictures, and it takes horrible indoor shots, which is why there aren't many of them shown here, (that, and for some reason photobucket won't let me upload them).
*Wheelchair Access*: Ok, this was the only one that really kind of ticked me off. Hardly any of the stations had elevators. If you look in one of the pics down there you can see part of a guy waiting for someone to come and help him, because there isn't even a ramp to get into the station. I know that most Asian subways don't include that, but I was hoping that since they had done a complete rebuild of the system that they'd have the forsight to add those in to all the stations. And the stations, (at least the above ground ones), are huge. You'd think they could add that in. I mean, it is the 21st century here, after all.

Other than that last problem I had, it was a pretty good ride. I look forward to us getting a few more of these. Anyway, now is time for some pictures:
































































Some TOD happening near the Yinkou Dao station. Nearly every station I've seen has a cluster or two of 20+ story apartment buidlings going up next to the station.:


----------



## SOLOMON (May 18, 2005)

cool....


----------



## gakei (Sep 4, 2003)

Clashman said:


> For those of you not in the know, Tianjin's subway was actually the second one built in China, after Beijing's. It was shut down in 2001 and was basically completely rebuilt and extended, finally reopening today. Here is a map of the system:


The old one ...  










... and here you can see other photos of today's Tianjin Metro (not taken by me):

http://www.ourmetro.org/cgi-bin/topic.cgi?forum=2&topic=1335&show=0


----------



## Clashman (Sep 6, 2004)

I walked by the station again today and it looks like they are still only running trial periods, say from 9:00am to 4:00pm. I wonder when they are gonna go full bore on this one.


----------



## gakei (Sep 4, 2003)

*Tianjin Metro*









The Train









Inside Train Compartment









On the platform with the "platform gate doors"









Automatic ticketing machine

*[ MORE ... ]*


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Tianjin recently re-opened their subway after renovations right? Are the pictures above from a newly constructed line or the renovated one? Also, could someone post a map of the existing subway network and another with the planned lines?


----------



## Clashman (Sep 6, 2004)

raymond_tung88 said:


> Tianjin recently re-opened their subway after renovations right? Are the pictures above from a newly constructed line or the renovated one? Also, could someone post a map of the existing subway network and another with the planned lines?


I've already got you covered there:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361420


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

The train is nice, so is the color scheme


----------



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

looks cool

how do thay manage the electronic display in the stations and inside train considering the fact that Chinese characters are complex and no normal 5 or 8 row display won't do much good ?


----------



## gakei (Sep 4, 2003)

Fusionist said:


> looks cool
> 
> how do thay manage the electronic display in the stations and inside train considering the fact that Chinese characters are complex and no normal 5 or 8 row display won't do much good ?


In HK a Chinese character is normally displayed using 16x16 pixels.

An example:










Don't know if there is a difference for the Mainland of China.


----------



## BJSH (Apr 18, 2006)

nice pics.


----------



## gakei (Sep 4, 2003)

*TIANJIN | Rail Tram*




























http://www.gakei.com/tsn/tsnt.htm


----------



## Mr.JACOB (May 8, 2005)

Nice but i heard that the one rail trams are realy shity. There is such a tram in nancy france. My friend who lives there sad that they have to be very slow other vise they jump out of the track


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

Mr.JACOB said:


> Nice but i heard that the one rail trams are realy shity. There is such a tram in nancy france. My friend who lives there sad that they have to be very slow other vise they jump out of the track


Nancy has Bombardier's Guided LIght Transport system:










There were several derailments when the system in Nancy first started operation. The system seems to be more reliable now though there are segments along which the speed is severely restricted. A similar system in Caen has not expereinced these problems.

Tianjin has the Translohr system, which uses a different configuraiton for the guide rail:










Other Translohr lines are being built Clermont-Ferrand in France and Padua, L'Aquila, and Mestre-Venise in Italy. The first systems are just opening and there are reports of teething problems.

The major advantages claimed for both the Bombardier and Translohr systems are that they are cheaper to build and can climb steeper grades than traditional trams.

For more information, see the following links:

Bombardier Guided Light Transport
http://www.bombardier.com/index.jsp?id=1_0&lang=en&file=/en/1_0/1_2/1_2_2_2_1.jsp
http://world.nycsubway.org/eu/fr/nancycaen.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombardier_Guided_Light_Transit

Translohr
http://www.lohr.fr/transport-public_gb.htm
http://www.mitsui-tr.co.jp/english/goods/translohr.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Translohr


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

F°°°ing Translohr, we're having lots of problems with it here in Padua, and also many other dumb towns have chosen it instead of a damn traditional tramway system.

Many accidents, we're still running with restricted service and we can count a really bad crash. A piece of stone has dazzled the stupid monorail, the last car has derailed and it has crashed against a traffic light pole.
A man seriously injured... and many thanks to the pole, without it the TL would have jumped upon the pedestrian walk, crushing them against the wall.

It needs a lot of manteinance and cleaning on the line, not just to work well, but to _not derail_!


Those idiotic politicians who chose this crap instead of a damn standard tramway should pay on their own to replace it with a decent and safe system... this thing should be banned from this Earth :bash:


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

LOL blame the tyre companies. They're the ones who advocate GLT


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

Wilhem275 said:


> F°°°ing Translohr, we're having lots of problems with it here in Padua, and also many other dumb towns have chosen it instead of a damn traditional tramway system.
> [..]
> Those idiotic politicians who chose this crap instead of a damn standard tramway should pay on their own to replace it with a decent and safe system... this thing should be banned from this Earth :bash:



Here in Paris they are supposed to use those "tram" for the future extensions. They plan to build at least 3 new routes (Epinay-Villetaneuse, Chatillon-Vélizy and Boulogne-Meudon). I hope the problems there are in Padua, Nancy and Caen will help us to not make this stupid choice.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Celebriton said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trams_in_Tianjin


Friend, this link was created by me. I Need more info which this link isn't presenting. 

Help ME.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

^^ It sounds as if you've already gathered all the information about Tianjin's trams that is readily available in English. If historical maps and detailed accounts of individual lines, etc, were out there on the web, someone would have posted them here.

If you want to dig deeper, you'll need to contact Chinese tram enthusiasts, ask politely for their help, and be prepared for the possibility that you won't be able to find out everything you want to know. Your questions amount to a demand for a complete history of the Tianjin tramway, something that may not exist even in Chinese. Primary evidence (maps, photographs, documents, etc.) may no longer exist at all, or might be locked away in closed archives. (*BarbaricManchurian* or other Chinese members will have a better idea of how difficult historical research is in China.)


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Augusto said:


> It's supposed to be cheaper because you don't have to dig as deeper than for a classic tram to move the underground networks like power cables, phone lines, water pipes,.. But if you add the maintenance cost for concrete and tires, the cost for using plenty of buses all the times the system is out of order, I'm not sure it's cheaper anymore.


Underground networks have to be moved also with the Translohr system. It is not mandatory, nor it is with trams, but if you don't do it, you have to close the line during works on these networks.

Translohr system is as expensive as tramways but can be built only by one productor unlike tramways. It's like Windows versus Linux.



Augusto said:


> BRT can't be as narrow as a tram (rubber tires or not). Instead I would say I don't understand why they couldn't have went for a bus with a virtual rail (just a line painted on the ground) and a camera like the one in Rouen and Las Vegas. They seem to be quite reliable. I can't remember the name nor if it's made by Alstom or Bombardier.


Rouen and Las Vegas buses are built by Irisbus (born after the fusion of part of Iveco and Renault), the optical guiding system has been developed by Siemens but can be mounted on all types of buses.


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

Here is a shot of train "in action"










and interior:


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Friend, this link was created by me. I Need more info which this link isn't presenting.
> 
> Help ME.


TEDA tram has an interchange with BMT line 9 and there are no other trams planned. Honestly, even I, someone who has lived in Tianjin for a long part of my life, have heard very little of the tram system, it seems like you will not get much more info unless if you learn Chinese and consult the right sources, as despite my Chinese fluency, I have heard very little about the tram from listening on the street and in the Tianjin Museum, you'll have to find some highly specialized people to learn more, which may or may not exist.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

This is the new rolling stock. Are the old stocks still running? Or, they has completely replaced by new ones?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

The line 9 will be actually the extension of light rail. Light rail is already running in Tianjin, and here it connects metro with tram. Line 9 is still under construction, so after completion, I think it should be better to rename it B1 like existing light rail.
I’ve heard line 2 & 3 are still under construction. Has they opened? If not, when will they open?

At last a request. The map is good, but it is labeled in Chinese. Can anybody post here an English map of Tianjin metro, with all planned lines from 1 to 8?

Waiting for reply.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

These are the new rolling stock. Are the old stocks still running? Or, they has completely replaced by new ones?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

These are the main problem of Asian tramway history. Even South America keeps history better. I've also searched detailed history about Dalian's tram, especially about closed routes, but still I haven't get answer.

Best hopes for posting details about Tianjin's previous tram system.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Can anybody post here a complete *English* map of Tianjin's full metro network, which will include from current line 1 to proposed line 13 completely? (excluding light rail lines)


----------



## Blue raven (Jan 15, 2010)

^^ The probably don't exist, unless someone's taken the effort of transliterating the Chinese map.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Ashis Mitra said:


> This is a very good thread, thanks –
> 
> From www.urbanrail.net, I knew that Tianjin has one metro line i.e. Line 1, & Binhai line is the light rail line. But the same site informs that the extension of that line is under construction, which is Line 9.
> 
> ...


No



Ashis Mitra said:


> This is the new rolling stock. Are the old stocks still running? Or, they has completely replaced by new ones?


No, and yes. The old metro was completely closed for 5 years as they refurbished it, and all traces of it are not visible now.



Ashis Mitra said:


> The line 9 will be actually the extension of light rail. Light rail is already running in Tianjin, and here it connects metro with tram. Line 9 is still under construction, so after completion, I think it should be better to rename it B1 like existing light rail.
> I’ve heard line 2 & 3 are still under construction. Has they opened? If not, when will they open?
> 
> At last a request. The map is good, but it is labeled in Chinese. Can anybody post here an English map of Tianjin metro, with all planned lines from 1 to 8?
> ...


Line 2 will open in 2010, line 3 in 2011. Sorry, no English map available, the numbers of the lines are clearly labeled on the Chinese map though, and all of the station names are just going to be transliterated Chinese anyway


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## yaohua2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Tianjin Metro Line 9 opened on May 1, 2011.*

I travelled on the new section this morning. From Shiyijinglu to Donghailu, 56 minutes, ¥9.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ d'yu have some pics? new map maybe?


----------



## yaohua2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> ^^ d'yu have some pics? new map maybe?


No. I didn't take any photos. What opened on May 1 were three new underground stations (Shiyijinglu, Zhigu, Dongxinglu) on the west extension of the BMT's Jinbin Line. Tianjin Subway Line 9 is another name of the Jinbin Line.

The new BMT system:

(Tianjin Railway Station) - (Dawangzhuang) - Shiyijinglu - Zhigu - Dongxinglu - (underground -> elevated) - Zhongshanmen - ... - Donghailu

Tianjin Railway Stationa and Dawangzhuang is scheduled this October.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The opening of new stations on Line 9 seems to be the first expansion of the Tianjin Metro in almost five years.

http://www.echinacities.com/tianjin...metro-line-9-to-fully-operate-in-october.html


> *Tianjin Metro Line 9 to Fully Operate in October*
> May 06, 2011 eChinacities.com
> 
> The section between Zhongshanmen and Shiyijing Road of Tianjin Metro Line 9 has recently begun operating on a trial basis. The line, which extends to Tianjin Railway Station, is expected to officially open this October. Two other metro lines, Line 2 and Line 3, are also under construction and will be completed within the year.











Zhigu station









Shiyijinglu station









Shiyijinglu station









Shiyijinglu station









Shiyijinglu station

















Shiyijinglu station entrance

And here is a picture of Dongxinglu station:









There is a video here:
http://news.enorth.com.cn/system/2011/04/29/006466147.shtml


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

No one cares about Tianjin metro hno:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ What u mean?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, I wasted time writing the original thread, even including some of my own pics and got no response. But it's true that there's been little news regarding Tianjin metro since 2006, just the line 9 extension, but there are tons of plans, very long term though. The construction speed has been a little disappointing.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

It's maybe coz ppl dont know about this metro. Post those long term plans if you have'em. I'm sure there will be tons of persons who's interested in.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

I for one am very interested in the Tianjin Metro.
Could you tell us why Dazhigu Xonglu station is now known simply as Zhigu?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Woonsocket54 said:


> I for one am very interested in the Tianjin Metro.
> Could you tell us why Dazhigu Xonglu station is now known simply as Zhigu?


Because Dazhigu Xilu is the name of the street above the station, while Zhigu is the name of the area/neighborhood.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

The expansion plans are really massive! It looks like Beijing!


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

As you can see they are planning a large subway hub below the cultural center (文化中心), at the intersection of lines 5, 6, and Z1. It's well under construction, after lines 2 and 3, lines 5 and 6 are the next lines to open, planned for around 2015. Also interesting are the Z lines, they are longer distance metro lines, similar to suburban rail. Also, the Binhai New Area is planning a metro system of its own, I'll show the map soon if I can find it. Anyway, these are very long term plans, what's guaranteed so far are only lines 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, and 9. They're locally financed, so funding is actually somewhat of a concern.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Long-term plans for the whole municipality:










Tianjin city is in the middle, Binhai new area is to the right. Sorry I couldn't find a better map, I remember seeing a much better one but couldn't find it.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The Binhai subway looks like it will resemble one of a large city. 
And the Z1 zig-zagging its way through Tianjin's southwest suburbs is strangely reminiscent of the shape of the Guangfo Metro between Foshan and Guangzhou. Maybe that's where they got the idea?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Long term plans for Binhai area. Currently only line 9 is open, and no lines are under construction yet.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Latest construction pics of the huge metro hub under Tianjin Railway Station, which will serve subway lines 2, 3, and 9:


















































































































































































































































































































































































It's scheduled to open on October 1. It's finally starting to look like a "big city" metro


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Are lines 2 and 3 going to open along with the underground station at Tianjin Railway Station on October 1?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

No, only line 9 will be served at first. Lines 2 and 3 are expected to open in early 2012.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's a map of what Tianjin metro will look like next year:


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

The line 9 extension from Shiyijing Road to Tianjin Railway Station will open on October 1, while lines 2 and 3 will open in early 2012.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

any news or photos on Line 9 extension to the railway station?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

It seems they haven't opened it yet...


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

The day has gone and passed with nothing happening, the latest rumors are that Line 2 has been delayed until 2014 due to an issue with the tunnels around Jianguo Dao, so they have to rebuild the entire segment, also, it seems that they want multiple lines available at Tianjin Railway Station from the first day, so it seems like Line 9 will be delayed until at least Line 3 is ready.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

wow what a bummer. It seems in Tianjin they spend more time rebuilding than building in the first place.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Long term plans:

Tianjin city:










Tianjin metropolis:










Unfortunately we still do not have a time for when lines 2 and 3 and the line 9 extension will open. People are predicting late 2012 for lines 3 and 9, and 2014 or 2015 for line 2.


----------



## George08 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Line 2 official opening*

When the line 2 will be complete and officially open?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

George08 said:


> When the line 2 will be complete and officially open?


Line 2 has already opened for trial operation (limited hours e.g. 10:00-16:00). The hours will be extended in stages until it reaches the full opening hours. The gap between the two sections at Jianguo Dao should be completed by 2015


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

> Tianjin will start work on Line 5, a Yuan 25.8bn, 33.6km line with 28 stations which will take four years to build. The 56.1km Line 6, a Yuan 39.8bn project, has also been approved.


RailJournal.com


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Tianjin subway Line 3 will open next month (October). Line 3 will interchange with Line 2 and Line 9 at Tianjin Railway Station.

Subway map when Line 3 opens


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

The line 2 will be cut in half in the middle of the city?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

big-dog said:


> Tianjin subway Line 3 will open next month (October). Line 3 will interchange with Line 2 and Line 9 at Tianjin Railway Station.


Are Line 3 and Line 9 segment to TRS opening the same day in October?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ yes the transit hub will open at the same time at B2 level. Line 2/9 platform will be located at B3 and Line 3 platform will be at B4.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Falubaz said:


> The line 2 will be cut in half in the middle of the city?


Yes, until 2014 because they messed up the construction in that segment and have to rebuild it.


----------



## George08 (Jun 30, 2012)

big-dog said:


> Tianjin subway Line 3 will open next month (October). Line 3 will interchange with Line 2 and Line 9 at Tianjin Railway Station.
> 
> Subway map when Line 3 opens


^^
Great news


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Line 3 and the Tianjin Railway Station metro hub will open on October 1. They still don't know when Line 9 connection will open (apparently because of fare integration issues, aka bureaucracy).


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

The line 9 extension is extremely important for integrating Binhai New Area as a part of Tianjin city and the delays are getting very annoying at this point.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Line 3 and the Tianjin Railway Station metro hub will open on October 1. They still don't know when Line 9 connection will open (apparently because of fare integration issues, aka bureaucracy).


It's connected on the map. That ought to be enough, right?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

The most hilariously fucked up metro system in China. Tunnel cave-ins, endemic corruption, bureaucratic infighting, ridiculous delays, you name it!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Who the hell built this system?

Someone must have _been high_

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> The most hilariously fucked up metro system in China. Tunnel cave-ins, endemic corruption, bureaucratic infighting, ridiculous delays, you name it!


I would call Harbin more fucked up because it has been ages and they still don't have a line... but Tianjin has a higher quantity of ****-ups :lol:


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I believe Tianjin could be called the Chinese Barcelona, at least in metro building terms... :lol:. But I bet the missing part of line 2 will open before Barcelona's lines 9 and 10 get completed.


----------



## George08 (Jun 30, 2012)

*line 3 is open?*

Any update about the line 3 opening?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Opening of Line 3
http://bbs.enorth.com.cn/thread-4077934-1-1.html


----------



## aanimals (Aug 1, 2010)

George08 said:


> Any update about the line 3 opening?


It is open now. I just came back from a test ride.


----------



## George08 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Great news*

Sorry i can't see some of the images posted here...

i've tried to find information online in english, 
but i didn't find anything


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Sogou maps has been accurately updated to reflect the current situation:


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

They're making bets on Ditiezu about when the Line 9 extension will open. Guesses range from between now and January 1, 2013.

http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-265277-1-1.html


----------



## George08 (Jun 30, 2012)

BarbaricManchurian

Are the Line 5 and 6 currently under construction, or just planned?

Thx


From Wikipedia:

lines under construction
*Line 5*

Line 5 will run from North Warehouse to Large Si Zhen.
This line is under construction and will be 35.5 km long with 24 stations. Completion was originally scheduled for 2012, but now scheduled for 2013. It will connect with BMT Line B7 on the north terminal and with BMT Line 6 on the south terminal.
*Line 6*

Line 6 will run from Dabizhuang to Liqizhuang.
This line is under construction and will be 50.1 km long with 38 stations. Completion was originally scheduled for 2012, but now scheduled for 2013. There will be a total of 21 stations. This line will be built on the 5th line of tie-line to form a loop.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tianjin_Metro


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes. They said they should be done by the end of 2014 but if history is any indication they'll open several years behind schedule.


----------



## George08 (Jun 30, 2012)

BarbaricManchurian

Thank you very much


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> They're making bets on Ditiezu about when the Line 9 extension will open. Guesses range from between now and January 1, 2013.
> 
> http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-265277-1-1.html


Are Macau bookies accepting bets?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Line 9 extension is opening on October 15.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

That's excellent news, but it should have been two weeks ago.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Not sure if the ticketing is integrated, I'm hearing conflicting information on that. However they installed separate Line 9 machines in Tianjin Railway Station:










EDIT: Yes, the ticketing is integrated


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Yay, it actually opened. Next openings should be the gap in Line 2, Line 3 Tianjin South Station extension, and Line 2 Binhai Airport extension. 5 years behind schedule but Tianjin finally has a legitimate subway network


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

pics?


----------



## kw0943 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Tianjin subway project comprehensively promote the full range of Tianjin Metro Line 5,6 engineering bidding has commenced, Subway Line No. 5,6 a project will be completed by December 31, 2014 under the scheme. Yesterday, reporter learned from the city relevant departments, Subway Line No. 5,6 into the demolition phase of the demolition is complete, each section of Metro Line No. 5,6 is about to enter the civil construction stage. As currently planned, the Metro Line No. 5,6 total of 74 field stations, which has 30 field stations along the line of the 5th Line 6 have been identified along the 44 field stations.


Google translate-baidu baike. Probably the most accurate. also in line with "before 2015" map in Wikipedia. Data from 2011. Map is later. Probably the project is on track to finish by that time, or 2 years after schedule.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ 2 years behind schedule is better than 5 years behind schedule good to see tianjin finally start to catch up.


----------



## Hallavaara (Nov 6, 2010)

the chinese wikipage for Tianjin Metro line 3 has pictures of the station entrances : http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%A4%A9%E6%B4%A5%E5%9C%B0%E9%93%81%E4%B8%89%E5%8F%B7%E7%BA%BF

I had been to Jinwan guangchang plenty of times, but I had never noticed the metro entrance there, it seems really well integrated into the mall there judging from the pic on that wiki. The Yingkou Dao station is below the Jinhui guangchang and I remember seeing it's entrance (which had a sign saying "opening in october 2011" lol).


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Hallavaara said:


> the chinese wikipage for Tianjin Metro line 3 has pictures of the station entrances


It would be nice if they had photos of platforms as well


----------



## silent_dragon (May 17, 2013)

Any news on lines line 5 and 6 opening. The english wikipedia says should be in 2013. I am sure the stations wil be just as awesome as in line 3.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ there are 115.3 km metro lines under construction now including,


Line 1 extension to exhibition center, opening 2015
Line 2 Tianjin Station to Jianguo Rd section, opening 9-1-2013
Line 2 extension to new airport terminal, opening 6-30-2014
Line 3 extension to Tianjin South Railway Station, opening Q4 2013
Line 5 opening 2016
Line 6 opening 2016


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

big-dog said:


> ^^ there are 115.3 km metro lines under construction now including,
> 
> 
> Line 1 extension to exhibition center, opening 2015
> ...


Is line 5 and 6 really opening in 2016? I thought it was opening 2014ish


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Realistically should open 2016/2017, full construction has just gotten underway in 2013. The lines are very long at 37km for line 5 and 60km for line 6.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Here is a Google Earth overlay of Lines 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, and 9. Very interesting to use with historical imagery to see the changes that have occurred, are occurring, and will occur due to the subway construction. There's huge transit-oriented development under construction along the paths of future lines 5 and 6 and a lot already completed along lines 2 and 3.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B77MM1vvuYOMTG9wVUJJUVVWeWs/edit?usp=sharing Press Ctrl+S to download


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*Tianjin always reminds my city Kolkata.* Both cities’ metro uses third rail. Recently Tianjin constructed line 2, 3 & 9 very quickly, comparing line 1, which was constructed very slowly.

I’ve some questions (arose after viewing some websites). Please answer one by one – 
1)	Left side, right side or both sides, - which type of platforms are in most numbers in Tianjin subway network?
2)	Which is the highest & deepest station of Tianjin metro?
3)	Which is the busiest metro station?
4)	Which stations have interchange facility with suburban rail network?
5)	Where is/are the depot(s) of the subway network?
6)	Why line 9 constructed earlier, jumping directly from line 1, omitting line 2 to 8?
7)	Why line 9 also called Jinbin light rail? It is no doubt a metro line, not light rail.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thankfully, Tianjin returned tram, after rectifying its early mistake, like Shanghai. But why Tianjin chose rubber tyred tram? It is much costly, the infrastructure is also costly, and it needs regular maintenance. Conventional steel wheeled tram is easier to install, run, & maintenance. 

I suggest if they plan any new tram lines, they should build those as steel wheeled tram.

This was old tram system


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

6) Things are even worse: AFAIK there was no other lines when line 9 opened , as line 1 was closed down for reconstruction then. And it wasn't line 9 either, it was line B1. Only when they started to open the section towards the railway station it was renumbered to line 9.

7) Chinese thing. They like to call 轻轨 (_Qīngguǐ_, "light rail") to all elevated lines, while the only light rail lines in China are the two Changchun has. Line 9 is indeed full metro.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

These systems have proven themselves to be inferior. I think a far better alternative is Railbuses..................articulated buses that caan run on standard railway tracks or regular roads. It's an old technology and were quite common in Germany and Britain. They use standard modified buses, make excellent use of existing rail/road infrastructure, are much cheaper to run than small commuter rail cars, and get rid of one the largest impediments of attracting transit ridership..........."the last mile".


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

3) Tianjinzhan
4) Tianjinzhan, if Line 9 counts. Otherwise there's no real suburban rail.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks to both for giving answers.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Is it an electric transport like trollybus? If not, they will create pollution.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

The only 2 advantages over regular trams that I can see is that the rubber tires give it better incline abilities than a regular steel on steel tram and that the system would be quieter. 

Were these the reasons why they choose the system in the first place? If not then was it cheaper to install and/or run than regular trams?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Rubber tired trams... *shudder*


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

^ I bet people once thought the same about rubber tired Metros.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

I still think that. 

They just exist to support France's rubber industry. For some few metro lines with steep inclinations they might make sense.


Rubber-tired trams are almost always worse than trams and buses.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Perhaps the French rubber industry is why they started in France, I don't know. I can tell you, however, that they are more comfortably and much quieter than regular Metro cars. 
The quietness in and outside the Montreal Metro trains is bliss when compared to the numbing scretch of Toronto's subway.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

ssiguy2 said:


> I can tell you, however, that they are more comfortably and much quieter than regular Metro cars.


I can tell you from MY experience that the rubber-tyred metros in Paris are far less comfortable than regular metros. They bump left and right and they accelerate and brake too jerky.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

couldn't a computer steer the axles of a multi-articulated bus without the need for a guide rail?

I suspect these things exist because of the irrational affinity for trams that some politicians have combined with the need to save money.

It's like how a lot of cheeses are colored orange due to tradition. There is no reason for it.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

zaphod said:


> couldn't a computer steer the axles of a multi-articulated bus without the need for a guide rail?
> 
> I suspect these things exist because of the irrational affinity for trams that some politicians have combined with the need to save money.
> 
> It's like how a lot of cheeses are colored orange due to tradition. There is no reason for it.


The irrational affinity of being able to carry more people for less money? Yes, veeeery irrational.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*PAST, PRESENT AND FUTURE OF TIANJIN TRAM*

I found that typing TRAMS IN TIANJIN in wikipedia will show best articles about Tianjin’s previous tram network, & modern tram details also by typing TEDA MODERN GUIDED RAIL TRAM.

Could anybody show me the area served by the previous tram on the map of Tianjin/ Tianjin metro?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

The old Tianjin tram used to be the favourite urban transportation for the residents from all walks of life, in particular the folks at the grassroots level, due to its high frequency, its low cost and its easiness to leap on and jump off board, while the reincarnated tram (modern rubber tyred tram) is more like to be designed for a planned VIP trip. It gains speed, gains efficiency, gains order, gains stability, but the lively dynamism, the social inclusion and the human touch seem to be somewhat missing. Can we regain those lost qualities?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

The Jianguo Dao gap on line 2 will be completed on August 28.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Is there any extension planned? If yes, please write some about that with a full map of future tram lines.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

No.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I might sound like a lot of people here, they should get rid of that rubber tired tram and slap down some rails.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Completion of Line 2*

As of 2013.08.28, trains now run the full length of Line 2. Before that date, Line 2 was split in half, with a missing section between Dongnanjiao and Tianjinzhan (railway station) stations. The completion of Line 2 included the beginning of service on a new station (Jianguodao).









Source: Mandarin Wikipedia (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tianjin_Metro_JIANGUODAO_Station.JPG)

There are pictures here:
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/photo/2013-08/28/c_132670425_4.htm


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ Finally the gap is filled.










more pictures of Line 2's full operation



ANR said:


> Last Updated: 2013-08-28
> Xinhua
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

Tianjin really needs to catch up with the metro work, if don't they are going to have huge transportation problems. All the new cbds being built, just imagine if there was no metro connecting downtown to binhai and yujiapu after all the cbds are completed . Oh no............

How many lines are proposed and uc for tianjin?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*FOOLISH AUTHORITY OF TIANJIN*

Tianjin’ great tram network was closed in 1972 for some blunt reasons – 

“The infrastructure and fleet of the systems that closed service in the 1970's were usually in very bad condition. So it was easier and cheaper for the companies to change to bus-service because the cities made the streets often completely new in these days because of the many new cars. They also thought that there is no place for trams on the streets anymore and that the old and slowly trams will disturb the car- and bus-traffic.”

If you see to many Asian cities, which is also very old, even older and congested than Tianjin, was prevented the world’s sixties trend to close tram networks. They patiently improved their infrastructure & fleets step by step, and imported sometimes foreign trams also. They gradually increased their network with both reserved and unreserved track. Tianjin could do that. By gradually improving rolling stocks looking those cities, they can maintain their network. Even my city Kolkata, where tram is under trouble, still has a good network.

1)	The advent of buses and large scale competition meant that buses often ran the same routes as the trams and would jump in front in order to "grab" customers.

Buses are still present in Tianjin, even much more than before. Aren’t they competing with tram now? If now tram can attract more people than bus, I think if Tianjin Transport Authority should be patient, trams would sure survived, even defeat bus. Actually they started following other cities for withdrawing tram during fifties.

2)	While buses were able to move into Tianjin’s expanding hinterland quicker and at less cost that the trams.

Current tram network has situated in suburb, and the infrastructure is more expensive like bus (includes masts, wires, stops, etc., even costlier due to rubber tired system). But they are very popular for commuters than bus. If now they can re-make that costly infrastructure, why not past? Previous network was much ordinary than present. Actually they were lobbying the automobile industry, and the industry started marketing automobiles, like many cities around the world.

3) The belief that trams were outdated and old technology meanwhile,

If tram is really outdated, why the transport authority returned it in Tianjin? It clearly shows that outdated technology idea was completely fake.

4)	There was a belief that buses were cheaper to run than trams.

Although initial construction cost of tramway network is higher, but it is profitable for long term, because buses runs on diesel, which is being costly month by month over the world, and also decreasing from nature’s storage. Diesel can’t be made artificially, but electricity can make from various sources, like air, water, tide etc, so it is unlimited, and it is also pollution free.

5)	The system was in a poor state of repair.

Many cities around the Asia, has maintained tram, struggling over World War 2, by investing seriously on track & rolling stocks. Even I live in Kolkata, but my city has still a good tram network. When Tianjin closed their tram in 1972, Kolkata’s tram has started its decline – but still one of the large system in Asia. So “impossible repairing” is just another lie.

6)	The overcrowded and heaving trams running at a high frequency, in competition with growing private motor car and bus use, created congestion.

Buses are still present in Tianjin, even much more than before. Aren’t they competing with tram now? If now tram can attract more people than bus, I think if Tianjin Transport Authority should be patient, trams would sure survived, even defeat bus. It says that trams were overcrowded, it means were very popular among the citizens, and also ran on high frequency, means a reliable service. Actually they started following other cities for withdrawing tram during sixties.

7)	Competition from the private car, private bus operators and the perception of traffic congestion led to the gradual closure of lines from the 1970s.

Despite the competition with automobile, they were very popular among citizens due to high frequency. Actually they were lobbying the automobile industry, and the industry started marketing automobiles, like many cities around the world.

8)	Closure was supported by the authority, but generally went against public opinion.

It is very natural that ordinary people can’t be against with tram. Tram is pollution free, gentle and a status symbol of a civilized city. Even I live in Kolkata, but my city has still a good tram network. 

Tianjin’ previous tram survived from 1906 to 1972 and closed for those fake reasons. Tram reopened in 2007. So are we sure that around 2073, Tianjin will not again close its tram for some updated closure reasons?


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

> I've also searched detailed history about Dalian's tram, especially about closed routes, but still I haven't get answer.


FWIW, here's a web page with an old map of Dalian, circa 1931, which shows the routes of the tram system at that time. Click on a section to get a close-up. 

http://ifs.nog.cc/dalian2006.hp.infoseek.co.jp/page004.html


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

I still don't get it..................why did they go with the rubber tired trams to begin with? 
Were they manufactured in Tianjin so it created local employment?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

ssiguy2 said:


> I still don't get it..................why did they go with the rubber tired trams to begin with?
> Were they manufactured in Tianjin so it created local employment?


I wouldn't be surprised if the Translohr people dropped a big bag of money in front of some decision makers in Tianjin... accidently, of course


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess European companies now just don't have money to "drop the big bag", they struggle to find new markets for their production.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

I think that might have more to do with some of the obvious drawbacks of guided rubber-tired transportation that have surfaced since then (creation of ruts in the road surface, higher rolling resistance leading to higher energy consumption, having to rely on one manufacturer, effectively giving them a monopoly, etc.).


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Main problem is, it is in Japanese, which I can't read. Could you please inform me about an English map of such network?


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

^^ Did you post the wrong post? Tianjin is in China. Not Japan! Hope this helps


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

^^

This is indeed written in Japanese:


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Puppetgeneral said:


> ^^ Did you post the wrong post? Tianjin is in China. Not Japan! Hope this helps


Since 1945, yes.

Japan held Dalian since 1905, and the rest of Manchuria/Manchukuo since 1931-1932... and built a lot of stuff there.

But Tianjin only since the Marco Polo bridge in 1937.

Did Japanese and their National Government build anything useful in Mainland China they held between 1937...1945, or were they up to destruction only?


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Anyway, why did they choice the rubber-tired trams in the first place?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Tianjin metro Line 3 extension to South Station will open on Dec 28 2013*

Extension to South Railway Station
Length: 4.1 km
Stations: 3 elevated

Tianjin metro map of 2014



map by lyt


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Puppetgeneral said:


> Tianjin really needs to catch up with the metro work, if don't they are going to have huge transportation problems. All the new cbds being built, just imagine if there was no metro connecting downtown to binhai and yujiapu after all the cbds are completed . Oh no............
> 
> How many lines are proposed and uc for tianjin?


There are 24 urban lines and 4 intercity lines proposed. Currently 4 lines are under construction:


Line 1 east extension, opening 2015
Line 2 extension to new airport terminal, opening 6-30-2014
Line 5 opening 2015
Line 6 opening 2015


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Lots of wining but I think its the right move. The Tianjin Metro so far has China's most disappointing expansion speeds and ridership. Chongqing has a similarly sized network with 40% more riders per day. Nanjing has a 40% smaller network and double the ridership.



> Tianjin's car-buying restriction raises doubts
> 
> 
> A newly imposed limit on private car ownership in North China's Tianjin Municipality has caught citizens unprepared, prompting questions over the rule's abruptness and necessity.
> ...


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

CNGL said:


> 6) Things are even worse: AFAIK there was no other lines when line 9 opened , as line 1 was closed down for reconstruction then. And it wasn't line 9 either, it was line B1. Only when they started to open the section towards the railway station it was renumbered to line 9.


Then again, neighbouring Beijing has a similar history. For decades there were the lines 1 and 2, then in 2003 line 13 opened. Line 3, numerically the next in line, is slated to open 2019 or 2020, 16-17 years later. The current planning hold-up for line 3, as I gather, is that one of the stations will connect to the Beijing-Shenyang HSR, which has been moved as irate neighbours were unhappy with the original plans.


----------



## xavier114fch (Sep 6, 2011)

:jax: said:


> Then again, neighbouring Beijing has a similar history. For decades there were the lines 1 and 2, then in 2003 line 13 opened. Line 3, numerically the next in line, is slated to open 2019 or 2020, 16-17 years later. The current planning hold-up for line 3, as I gather, is that one of the stations will connect to the Beijing-Shenyang HSR, which has been moved as irate neighbours were unhappy with the original plans.


Line 3 was hold up as its center section passes just north of the Forbidden City. The authorities are concerned about relics underground, and the running lines are also too close to the political center of PRC, the Central and South Sea (Zhong Nan Hai). There were plans to split the line into two separate lines - 3-East and 3-West, and further delay the central section. There are also plans to route Line 3 to run parallel to Line 6 for the central section, with each line in different section of tunnels.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Line 3 connected to Tianjin South Station on Dec 28th*











The Line 3 - South Station direct path is still U/C


--ditiezu


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Latest:

Line 4 will start construction in 2014.

Lines 5 & 6 will open in 2017.

http://bbs.tjnewcity.com/thread-3107-1-1.html

http://bbs.tjnewcity.com/thread-3110-1-1.html


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Tianjin metro 1983*





Metro station entrance


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

How things have changed, wow


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

:eek2:


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

But most unfortunate thing is, line 5 & 6 was planned to open in 2013, but it has already 4 years delayed, and still there are no line 4 !!!!!


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Most silly thing is that rubber tired trams are expensive to maintain, running cost is high because quicker detoriation of rubber tyres than steel wheel. And most of all in heave shower, it often *derails*, and *skidding* on the path.

If they extend this network in future, I strongly suggest that new routes should be on standard steel wheel trams with on rail.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

big-dog said:


> There are 24 urban lines and 4 intercity lines proposed. Currently 4 lines are under construction:
> 
> 
> Line 1 east extension, opening 2015
> ...


Did the TSN airport extension open on time?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Sopomon said:


> How things have changed, wow


30-year is a long time...


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

big-dog said:


> There are 24 urban lines and 4 intercity lines proposed. Currently 4 lines are under construction:
> 
> 
> Line 1 east extension, opening 2015
> ...


when is Line 5 and 6 opening? I heard conflicting reports of 2015, 2016 and 2017.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Did the TSN airport extension open on time?


It's postponed to Aug 31 2014.

The metro extension to airport project is completed, now waiting to open together with new terminal by end of August.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

saiho said:


> when is Line 5 and 6 opening? I heard conflicting reports of 2015, 2016 and 2017.





BarbaricManchurian said:


> Latest:
> 
> Line 4 will start construction in 2014.
> 
> ...


..


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Why is Tianjin developing so slowly considering that it is one of the four central national cities ?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

The city overall is developing extremely fast. Tons of new areas, skyscrapers, and roads built in the last few years. I agree that the subway construction is definitely too slow.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

That's why I wonder. Considering that even "the second wave" cities are building their metro much faster, not mentioning Guangzhou and Shenzhen.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

I think it's still significantly faster than any subway expansion outside of China? Can't get too spoiled, you know


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

That is indeed.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Did the TSN airport extension open on time?


The 4.5km Line 2 airport extension opened today.



big-dog said:


> 28 Aug 2014
> 
> *Tianjin Binhai Airport (TSN) T2 and Line 2 airport extension opened today*
> 
> ...


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

I really have a pet hate of them using Pinyin as 'English'. They might as well as westernised/romanised using Cyrillic. Is airport too hard to write in English?

If anything it should be signed:
Binhaiguojijijang
Binhai Int'l Airport


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ I agree 100%.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I also agree. The average foreigner won't know that Binhai Guoji Jichang is the airport (Not me, though). Even though now I prefer the original (transliterated if necessary) name, for example Renmin Guangchang a.k.a. People's Square in Shanghai.


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

CNGL said:


> I also agree. The average foreigner won't know that Binhai Guoji Jichang is the airport (Not me, though). Even though now I prefer the original (transliterated if necessary) name, for example Renmin Guangchang a.k.a. People's Square in Shanghai.


It's inconsistent because technically Pinyin is still Chinese. Just in a different script

I'm surprised they didn't put Zhongdianzhan as well


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

cal_t said:


> I really have a pet hate of them using Pinyin as 'English'. They might as well as westernised/romanised using Cyrillic. Is airport too hard to write in English?
> 
> If anything it should be signed:
> Binhaiguojijijang
> Binhai Int'l Airport


In Cyrillic that will be great: Биньхай Гуоцзи Цзичан  I reckon 100% of those Russians or whoever knowing these characters wouldn't understand what it means.

I remember this summer being in Xixi Wetlands park (Hangzhou), I went to WC to wash my hands, there was a sign saying "please save up water" in Chinese only. But to make it understandable for foreigners they just put it in Pinyin.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Could Tianjin airport now serve as a legitimate alternative to PEK? 30 minutes from airport to Tianjin station, then 35-minute HSR ride to Beijing South. If one is traveling to south end of Beijing, this isn't much longer than flying into PEK and taking the airport line into town and then L2 or L10.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *江文* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Could Tianjin airport now serve as a legitimate alternative to PEK? 30 minutes from airport to Tianjin station, then 35-minute HSR ride to Beijing South. If one is traveling to south end of Beijing, this isn't much longer than flying into PEK and taking the airport line into town and then L2 or L10.


Yes indeed. 

Tianjin Airport and Beijing Airport are owned by the same airport group. The metro connection makes it easier to travel to Beijing. Moreover *Beijing-Tianjin HSR will extend into Tianjin airport T2* which makes Tianjin Airport within easy reach of Beijing.

Tianjin Airport floorplan (HSR station is reserved in front of T2)

(Evanphoto)


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Metro lines M2 (The only one so far), C2 and Z2. They could extend line B2 to the airport as well .


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^What is the map of the possible future extentions


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

A few videos I took on the Tianjin subway for you all. 

Firstly, line 1 at Erwei Lu station. 








Next, an interchange between line 1 and line 2 at Yingkou Dao station. 








Hope that gives an impression of the system for those of you who haven't been on it.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Line 1 of the Tianjin Metro, as initially developed, was only 2 or 3 metres below the street surface, making it the world's shallowest metro. This is because an abandoned canal bed was incorporated into the line to reduce construction costs. When the line was renovated from 2001 to 2006, was this portion of Line 1 deepened or is that portion still at the same level as it was originally?


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> Line 1 of the Tianjin Metro, as initially developed, was only 2 or 3 metres below the street surface, making it the world's shallowest metro.


How does this compare with Line 1 of Budapest Metro?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Explosion in TEDA has damaged metro tracks on Binhai Line/Line 9 (https://twitter.com/MSimonTV/status/631550433723580417)


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Not just damage to metro tracks, but the explosion caused a metro station to collapse.



















Source: https://twitter.com/YourAnonCentral/status/631644299554357249

This is *Donghai Road* station, terminus of Line 9, located about 500m from the site of the explosion.

http://www.chinatimes.com/realtimenews/20150813002607-260409


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Satellite photos show proximity of Donghai Road station to blast site. Image clearly reveals the east side of the station collapsed.

http://multimedia.scmp.com/tianjin-explosions/


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Where do line 9 trains end for the time being? Donghai Lu is obviously unusable.

Also, I've read part of line 6 may open by the end of current year, followed by the rest of it and line 5 in 2016. I've also read lines 4 and 10 are now U/C and lines 7, 11, B1, Z2 and Z4 may begin construction soon. I'll be 'stealing' a map with all 28 planned lines (13 within the city core, 7 in Binhai, 4 in the area in between and 4 suburban) from Baike Baidu as soon as I can.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

According to China Daily:



> Subway lines 1, 2 and 3 are operating normally. Light rail line 9 has been suspended due to the fire in Binhai New Area.


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2015-08/13/content_21591958_3.htm

I think the dispatch center of Line 9 has been damaged.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

This image from Wikipedia shows the Line 9 dispatch center prior to the 8.12 blasts:










https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/滨海快速公司

Picture of damage to building:










http://weibo.com/1882290537/CvAXGB2jB?type=comment#_rnd1439592229775

front of Donghai Road station before the 8.12 blasts:









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donghai_Road_Station

Pictures of damage to building:









http://www.kankanews.com/a/2015-08-13/0026572.shtml









http://www.csytv.com/newhome/picnews/2015-08-13/187655.html









http://www.csytv.com/newhome/picnews/2015-08-13/187655.html









http://www.chinanews.com/tp/hd2011/2015/08-14/552919.shtml









http://www.chinanews.com/tp/hd2011/2015/08-14/552919.shtml









http://www.chinanews.com/tp/hd2011/2015/08-14/552919.shtml









http://picture.youth.cn/qtdb/201508/t20150813_7000290.htm









http://picture.youth.cn/qtdb/201508/t20150813_7000290_1.htm









http://picture.youth.cn/qtdb/201508/t20150813_7000290_2.htm









http://picture.youth.cn/qtdb/201508/t20150813_7000290_3.htm









http://picture.youth.cn/qtdb/201508/t20150813_7000290_4.htm









http://picture.youth.cn/qtdb/201508/t20150813_7000290_5.htm









http://picture.youth.cn/qtdb/201508/t20150813_7000290_6.htm









http://picture.youth.cn/qtdb/201508/t20150813_7000290_8.htm


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, really shows the scale of the damage doesn't it?


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I hope line 9 will work in 1 month as i will visit the city. 

Maybe not all stations. As i know line 9 is the only connection between the core city and Binhai.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tom_Green said:


> I hope line 9 will work in 1 month as i will visit the city.
> 
> Maybe not all stations. As i know line 9 is the only connection between the core city and Binhai.


There are G trains running between Tianjin and Binhai, but the station is west of the new development area. Some of these trains continue to as far as Dalian.

When I visited a few months ago, they also had trains from Tianjin and Tanggu, which is very close to Line 9's terminus. Can't find trains today on the search engine though.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

If the photos don't appear, click on the hyperlink I provided. They should be visible at the link.


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Rolling stock of line 5 arrived depot*

*Photos from @天津地铁社区*

It's another ugly train :troll::troll::troll:

What do you guys think of it ?? 

It's 6B train that will operate in line 5 of Tianjin Metro System .




























But the interior is quite good .


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

^ It is alrite looking. But I do have a question, do Line 6 and Line 5 have platforms that support expansion into 8B trains? I read on the internet that this is the case.


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

Line 5 / 6 will be all 6B .


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

If line 5 is fully underground with platform screen doors at all stations, then external appearance of rolling stock is of little concern.


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

> *Kimchi Media Introduces Tianjin Metro App!*
> After Nanjing Metro, Chongqing Metro, and Chengdu Metro, Kimchi Media reaches the North East of China with Tianjin Metro!
> 
> 
> ...


Original article: https://medium.com/kimchi-media/tianjin-metro-55a4a5212312

Spoiler alert: I'm the developer 
Please let me know what you guys think! 

Have a nice day~


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

dixiadetie said:


> What do you guys think of it ??
> 
> But the interior is quite good .


The look I don't mind, though judging from the picture the seat plastic looks a bit slippery. Metro trains are more or less the same all over China, but some have more slippery seats than others. In those you slide back and forth as the train accelerates/decelerates. There seems to be some slight seat contouring, so it may not be too bad.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

The North section of line 6, from Changhong Gongyuan to Nanhezhuang, is expected to open on December 31. It will add 16 stations and pass through West and North stations. It will also extend its timetable, currently unknown but possibly bringing it in line with the rest of the metro.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

how long will the extension be?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Line 4 northern extension is approved and construction is expected to begin next year:
http://www.tianjinwe.com/tianjin/ms/tjcj/201612/t20161222_1089165.html


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Line 4 North. The rest of line 4 is already under construction AFAIK.


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*New train of Line 1*

*From @魔光老徐 *

Today is the first day that new train start commercial running .









The train was made in 2016


















Illumination is better than the former train .


















There is no window to see driver cab view from the carriage .









These photo below are from* @爱吃黑夜的外星人 *


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Two new station add on Line 9*

*Photoed by @柯神就是豆水儿*

The strip map of line 9 shows that 2 station will added on line 9 from 28th,Dec,2016.








ZhangGuiZhuang Sta. 张贵庄








TaihuRoad 太湖路








Also transfer sign of line 5 added


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Can you find a link to that news?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Does that mean that Donghai Road station, which was destroyed last year, will also be reopened?

And Line 5 will intersect at Zhigu (urbanrail.net map currently says the junction will be at Shiyijing Rd)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Does that mean that Donghai Road station, which was destroyed last year, will also be reopened?


I think so, at least this is what they said:
http://news.enorth.com.cn/system/2016/12/28/031448948.shtml


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Update - two new stations and full service resumption will be on 31st December:
http://www.tianjinwe.com/tianjin/tjsz/201612/t20161229_1091324.html


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

That is consistent with the opening date of the Northern section of line 6. By the way, I see they have renamed Binhai Daxue to Tai Hu Lu, perhaps it's because no university (_Daxue_) is to be found in the vicinity yet?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Photo from Donghailu station:
http://news.enorth.com.cn/system/2016/12/31/031457536.shtml


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Riding Line 6*

*Photoed by @雅痞先生_bus *










Line 6 operating at a frequency of 8 min at peak . Even at this level of service , it's quite empty train .


















The strip is bend over as the line have 39 stations !













































FuXing Rd. Sta.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

IIRC Line 6 will have up to 48 stations (!), as it will be extended to Xianshuigu. But that section is then expected to become part of line 8 (not the one shown on UrbanRail, which has been cancelled). BTW, I see they have closed down Shuanglin station at the end of line 1, it appears to be due to the U/C extension to Xianshuigu Bei.


----------



## jserradell (Jan 6, 2004)

Where can I find a good map of the Tianjin Subway System (with the new open section of line 6)?
Thank you!!!


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Here *is the official version of Tianjin Metro System Map.


----------



## jserradell (Jan 6, 2004)

Thank you very much!!! I find it difficult to find maps in the Chinese Subway web sites...
Xie xie


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Is it already known how the common section of lines 5 and 6 will look like? Will the two lines run parallely (but independend) like 8 and 9 in Paris or more like 3 and 4 in Shanghai - sharing tracks?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From China Daily

http://m.chinadaily.com.cn/en/2017-01/05/content_27868882.htm

*Tianjin: 500 electric buses hit roads in China's latest clean energy push*
2017-01-05 10:35:32

TIANJIN - A fleet of 500 electric buses hit the roads Wednesday in Tianjin, a major industrial city in North China.

The buses, the result of a joint venture between Tianjin Bus Group and Shenzhen-based carmaker BYD, have a range of more than 200 kilometers following a full charge, said Wang Deqi from the bus group, adding that it is enough for a bus to run its daily route

...

Photos:
http://news.enorth.com.cn/system/2017/01/04/031463365.shtml
http://www.cnr.cn/tj/jrtj/20170104/t20170104_523435807.shtml


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

A new map showing the completed planned network has surfaced on Ditiezu:



(click on the picture to enlarge)

Can't wait for it to become a reality!


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thankfully Tianjin has done the correction almost after 40 years by returning tram in city. The new tram is much different than old tram. The old tram network was single coach or double coach separated, high floor, opened window, trolley pole, steel wheel, noisy, and slow, but much expanded and served many parts of the entire city. The new tram is five coach articulated, low floor, air-conditioned, pantograph, rubber tyre, calm and fast, but only one route. 

The new tram route is completely different from the old tram route, because the new system serves such places which were very much decongested, even village like area around 50s 60s, so there were no need for trams, but today it is a very important place for information technology.

After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. I’m asking these because I want to compare the Tianjin Tram with my city’s Kolkata Tram. Although the main difference is that Tianjin tram has closed its original network at seventies, whereas Kolkata tram has is continuing its journey, overcoming that notorious anti-tram sixties, although some routes has closed. Here I’m writing—

1) Could anyone write some details about the first generation tram routes with a map which has closed in seventies?

2) Is there any tram conductor inside tramcars for ticketing? Or tickets should be bought before boarding the tram from tram stations?

3) What kind of ticket they used in tram—simple paper ticket or electronic card?

4) Are other motor vehicles allowed on track? I saw the network is completely street running and unreserved, so I’m asking this.

5) Are all stops as tram stations? Or there are some single unreserved street surface stops?

6) Does the entire route is middle of the road ? Or sometimes on left or right side?

7) Is there any special seats for children, ladies, senior citizens and handicapped persons inside the tram cars ?

8) Is there any system for monthly tickets and all-day tickets for tram routes?

9) What are the fares for a single journey ?

10) Is there any extension planned?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Another set of at first hand silly questions, but I since also like to research about the Chinese rail transit systems and their huge plans (which is not the case for the TEDA tram for which I don't know any expansion plans, that answers No. 10). As for the questions, No. 7 is what I've said for both Shanghai and Suzhou and is a norm around the world, so don't ask it again.

1) It also appears you haven't been to Wikipedia. However no map is avalaible. Yet.

4) Unlike in Shanghai, no other vehicles are allowed on track. While unreserved, the tram (actually a so-called Translohr) has its own dedicated lane.

5) So far in the tram systems opened across China in the last few years, all stops have been tram stations (and this also applies to Tianjin). Only in the older networks of Dalian and Changchun there may still some unreserved stops.

6) The TEDA tram does run in the middle all the way.

And litereally half of the questions can be answered with a pic, which says more than a thousand words. This one was taken inside a tram by Unsonique, who uploaded it to Wikimedia Commons:









So, much like in Shenyang, you pay the 2 yuan fare on those canisters (something unthinkable in the West, as many people wouldn't pay the fare). This means no tickets are used at all, and also no monthly or all-day tickets are avalaible. But the City Card (Tianjin's contactless card) can be still used, and it saves half of the fare. Incidentally in the background there are two reserved seats (the ones wider than normal seats).


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

CNGL said:


> Another set of at first hand silly questions,
> 
> 
> 1) It also appears you haven't been to Wikipedia. However no map is avalaible. Yet.


*The 'Trams in Tianjin' page in Wikipedia (along with Dalian Trams, Qingdao Trams, Trams in Shanghai, Trams in Shenyang, Shenyang Modern Tram, Suzhou Trams etc. pages)was itself created by me, some years ago, but I could not found a first generation system map, so the route details section I still could not complete, so such silly question.*


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Tianjin metro has two peculiarities. Firstly, it is the shallowest metro of the world, and secondly, perhaps it is the only metro of the world which has closed after some years of operation, then reopened after some modification. I never heard such any where that a metro route will be closed for reconstruction. It has currently 5 lines—Line *1, 2, 3, 6 & 9.* The network is mostly underground. All lines are connected with each others, which strengthens the entire network. It also connects suburb by line 9, which uses overhead wire, and operated by a different company, which also operates the tram system. 

There are many extensions and new lines are planned. I have written a bit detail, please read it careful and answer my questions, also comment about its reality—

1) *Line 1* will be extended southeast from Shuangling to Xianshuigu North. There will be nine new stations—Lilou, Taoyuangu, Hongnihe River, Yijing Road, Airport Road, Olympic Centre, Huijhanjhongjin, Weisan Road and Xianshuigu North. This southeastern extension is almost completed and will be opened in this year.

2) There will be a new *line 4* which will be a very important line running through city centre. It will run from Hebei Province to Zhangguizhuang. It will create a direct connection from Dongnanjiao to Dawangjhuang for much quicker travel, and I suggest it should get the first priority. It will also cross the Yongding New River, Xinkaihe River and Haihe River. Sadly they have started the construction lately, however, construction will be completed in 2020. 

3) There will be another new *line 5* which will be a very important line running through city centre. It will run from Beichenkejiyuan North to Liqizhuang. It will create a direct connection from Jhangxingjhunag to Xiawafng for much quicker travel, and I suggest it should get the second priority. It will also cross the Yongding New River, Xinkaihe River and Haihe River. Construction started many years before, but the progress is much slower. Originally it was planned to open in 2012, but later it was modified to open in 2015. Surprisingly, it is still not opened. What is the problem? Why so much delay? When the commercial operation started? Please give some details about this.

4) There will be another new *line 7*. It will run from Dabizhuang to Liqizhuang. Construction started some years before and it was planned to open in 2016. However, it has not opened till now. When the commercial operation started? Please give some details about this, and also give a map of future line 7, I could not find a map of that line.

5) There will be another new *line 8* which will run avoiding city centre. It will create a direct connection from Goujiuchang to Jiewuanxidao for much quicker travel, and I suggest it should get the third priority. Construction started some years before and it was planned to open in 2016. However, it has not opened till now. When the commercial operation started? 

Please give some details about this, and also give a map of future line 8, I could not find a map of that line.

I personally think, around 2020, all future lines will be opened. Could anyone say why the construction pace is slower for line* 4, 5, 7 & 8?*


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ Line 8 won't run that way. It will go West to Southeast, from Ziyang Lu to Xianshuigu (Taking over part of line 6). It was changed in 2016, and will be built in the next few years. As for other lines, line 4 is U/C and its first section will open in 2019, and eventually will run from Xiaojie to Xinxingcun. Line 5 is opening this year. And line 7 is starting construction soon, but it will run North-South from Saida Bazhi Lu to Yuguan Dao (It appears its alignment has changed too). You missed line 10, which will run from Yutai (not far from Liqizhuang) to Yudongcheng and is also U/C, as well as line 11, which also appears in the short term plans and will run West-East from Shuishang Gongyuan Xilu to Liujing Lu. Not to mention Binhai.


Ashis Mitra said:


> *The 'Trams in Tianjin' page in Wikipedia (along with Dalian Trams, Qingdao, Trams in Shanghai, Trams in Shenyang, Shenyang Modern Tram etc. pages)was itself created by me, some years ago, but I could not found a first generation system map, so the route details section I still could not complete, so such silly question.*


Then I really don't know. I didn't check the history of that page.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Heck, I didn't switch over to the Chinese Wikipedia version about the first generation tram. It was started by a Belgian company in 1904, and at its height it had 7 lines, identified by colors (White, red, yellow, blue, green, rainbow and purple), I'll try to draw a map when I have time. The last line was closed in 1973, and by that time construction of a metro line, which later was reconstructed into today's line 1, was underway.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

If you could draw such a map with route details, I will be very happy. And if you have time, please try to draw such two maps also for Shanghai & Shenyang first generation tram map and post here, so I could enrich those related Wikipedia pages more.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

zntfdr said:


> A new map showing the completed planned network has surfaced on Ditiezu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When is it supposed to be completed?


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

^^
I believe this map contains all the planned lines, including the ones that are not approved yet. 
Surely we're a few decades away (a user in the post was guessing 30+): nevertheless, it will be exciting to witness the network as it grows!


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After a long 8 months questioning, answering, teasing, rebuking will end today, because the most answers I have got till now. This is the last time I am asking these questions which still have not found in internet. Hence China has the most cities which has both tram and metro—i.e. in Dalian, Hong Kong, Qingdao, Shanghai, Shenyang, Suzhou & Tianjin (I have omitted super-capacitor tram systems), metro systems are more or less same type rules. 

If I am not wrong, Tianjin metro has no baggage checking, no drinking water, no background light music, has single journey RFID tokens, has next train information on LCD display board, has mostly island platforms, some special seats for senior citizens, has entertainment television, and handicapped persons. Am I right?

For improvement of our Kolkata metro system, I am comparing some information about Tianjin metro, please answer only this question—

*Do they have all day ticket system i.e. unlimited journey on any metro routes for a day?
*

At the end, my heartfelt thanks and wishes to all those Chinese friends who has replied me, hiding their irritation due to my repeating questions. Thanks to all. Still there are many unsolved questions, OK, I will try to get answers by contacting with officials.

*Thanks a lot my Chinese rail fans. Wish you very health metro and tram networks. Good bye.*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more one map


CNGL said:


>


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*map*



Zaz965 said:


> more one map


this is 10 years old - and out some lines were planned other since!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Line 5 and southern extension of Line 6 will open this month

http://tj.sina.com.cn/zimeiti/2017-12-05/detail-ifyphxwa7901491.shtml
http://www.tianjinwe.com/tianjin/ms/qjtj/201712/t20171205_1230529.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Eastern extension of Line 1 is apparently close to being complete



















http://k.sina.com.cn/article_296752...cre=newspagepc&mod=f&loc=2&r=9&doct=0&rfunc=3


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

It looks that on Feb 14 southern extension of the Tainjin line 6 was opened; from Nancuiping to Meilin Road. 

Ghostpoet


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

No, it doesn't look so. Baidu Maps still doesn't have it as a solid line beyond Nancuiping. It is rumored on Ditiezu the Southern section of line 6 will open sometime in late February or early March, but definitely it will be the first opening of the Dog year.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Eastern extension of Line 1 is apparently close to being complete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An underground extension to the middle of nowhere.


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

*TJ Metro March Updates*

~False alarm~ Nothing to see here! :nuts:


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

zntfdr said:


> As far as I know there are three upcoming openings in Tianjin this month [citation needed]:
> 
> Line 6 Extension
> Line 5 Opening
> ...


There you go. I haven't heard such thing. In fact no opening dates are set, just "in the first half of 2018".


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

^^
Not a clue about where I read it. :bash:
I keep a document of upcoming openings, and these Tianjin ones where under March 2018: I probably mis-categorized them as even the Tianjin Ditiezu community is awfully quiet (about new openings).

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction is proceeding at Xinjiayuan North Station on the north end of the B1 line in the Binhai district (east end of Tianjin).

B1 is one of a web of lines planned for the Binhai district. It will be a fully underground line 31.3 kilometers in length with 22 stations.

http://www.tj.xinhuanet.com/bhpd/2018-03/15/c_1122541593.htm



















It appears this line will intersect with M9, which has already been built.

It also appears this line will traverse a very sparsely populated area.









http://www.55df.com/c/175364.shtml


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

It is rather sparsely populated for now (for Chinese standards, by global standards it is pretty dense) but it does connect the Binhaizhan high-speed railway station with the Yujiapu/Xiangluowan CBDs.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Progress on line 5














































Progress on line 6 southeast extension









































































Source: http://tj.sina.com.cn/zimeiti/2018-04-03/detail-ifysuuxz9636319.shtml


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

Line 6 southern extension was open on April 26 according to Amap


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

> *Tianjin Line 6 South Extension Opens*
> After over an year from the last extension, Line 6 is now complete
> Line 6, the youngest line in Tianjin, has just been further extended in the Southern side of the city.
> 
> ...


https://www.metromap.city/blog/tianjin-line-6-south-extension-opens/


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I actually gave up on checking if there was any news about this and other openings (namely line 1 East and line 5), Tianjin is so damn slow when it coming to metro building (only rivalled by Harbin). Now line 6 is at its full planned extent of 45 km and 38 stations with the newly opened Nancuiping-Meilin Lu being 15.8 km long with 14 stations. At one point line 6 was to be extended further Southeast to Xianshuigu (the line would have been over 60 km long with over 50 stations), however that section was subsumed by line 8 when it was changed from a line running through the Northwestern suburbs to a West-Southeast line running through city center. Tianjin metro length is now at 181.9 km, it's set to pass the 200 km mark this year.

Also, they may want to put spaces in the station names, especially at Shuishangongyuandonglu (which I spell as Shuishan Gongyuan Donglu) and Meijianghuizhanzhongxin (Meijiang Huizhan Zhongxin). They are just too heavy to read


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

So what's next for Tianjin? The Line 1 East extension or the new line 5? 

As far as I know Line 5 is now on trial operation.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Line 5 was previously announced to open on May 28, however the date has already passed. No date for line 1 South (East, but I use South as line 1 runs more North-South), though, but that is under trials too.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, screw Tianjin. We are already at the end of July, and no word about when line 5 or the line 1 extension are opening. They are painfully slow whe getting their metro lines built. Yet somehow, now that I complain I expect an opening announcement, like it happened when I did the same with Dalian.

Anyway, they are renaming two stations at the northern end of line 1. Effective July 31, Guojiuchang and Xihengdi stations are changing to Jiayuanli and Ruijin Xinyuan respectively. Source (in Chinese)


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

^^
looking at the Ditiezu community, it's clear that it's not clear nuts whenever both line 5 and line 1 extension are going to open. All we know is "within this year".


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

According to the latest news, line 5 is to be opened by the end of October, and two stations on the line 1 extension (the new Shuanglin and Lilou) by the end of the year (the rest of the extension is in the middle of nowhere for now). However, knowing Tianjin I'm not sure of this, so I still believe they will open on February 30.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 5 Jingjiang Road Station

Posted by Rt666


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

*Breaking news*: Line 5 is opening in a few hours (I was about to say "Tomorrow" but then realized China is already in "Tomorrow" from me by now). I was so tired of waiting for it to open. Tianjin surely is pretty deceptive.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Line 5 is now open for business. However both terminal stations (Beicheng Kejiyuan Bei and Liqizhuang) haven't made to the deadline, so for now the line runs between the penultimate stations (Danhe Dao and Zhongyi Yifuyuan), 26 stations over 33 km. With this opening the Tianjin metro is now over 200 km long, becoming the 8th metro in China to reach this milestone.

Next up for opening is the extension of line 1 beyond Shuanglin. However I don't know if there is anything built on the ground, so it might not open yet.


----------



## treekangaroo (Oct 2, 2018)

......


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CNGL said:


> Next up for opening is the extension of line 1 beyond Shuanglin. However I don't know if there is anything built on the ground, so it might not open yet.


Things have been built on the ground since at least December 2017, as my post from then demonstrates:



Woonsocket54 said:


> Eastern extension of Line 1 is apparently close to being complete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, Shuanglin station (elevated; 2006-2016) is being replaced with an underground station as part of Line 1 extension.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Line 5














































http://tj.news.fang.com/open/29961322.html


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted by kairuicui


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Now I see they have changed Danhe Dao to Danhe Beidao, and Weidi Dao to Xinanlou. Also, seeing how they have added a "South" (南 _nán_) to the eventual terminus Liqizhuang Nan makes me believe they have renamed Liyuantou (the terminus of U/C line 10) to Liqizhuang.


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Tianjin metro Line 5 opens*
Tianjin metro Line 5 began trial operations on October 22. Services operate between 6.00 and 23.40 every 6 min in the peaks and 7 to 8 min off-peak. 
The 35 km underground route runs from Danhebeidao in the north to Zhongyiyifuyuan in the south, serving 26 stations including eight interchanges. End-to-end journey time is 57 min. Construction started in 2012 and cost 18bn yuan. 
Line 5 uses a fleet of six-car Type B trainsets, but all stations can take seven-car sets. 
At-grade single-station extensions are planned to be built at both ends of Line 5. Meanwhile, two metro lines are under construction in Tianjin, for opening after 2020: The 35·7 km Line 4 with 28 stations and the 43·2 km Line 10 with 34 stations.

https://www.metro-report.com/news/news-by-region/china/single-view/view/tianjin-metro-line-5-opens.html?sword_list[]=china&no_cache=1


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Tianjin metro is now 219.8 km and is longer than the Paris metro (214 km).


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Impressive. Interminable delays, but the massive investments pay off eventually.


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

> *New Extension For Tianjin Metro Line 1!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.metromap.city/blog/new-extension-for-tianjin-metro-line-1/


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Open today. Note that this is a one station extension, as Shuanglin is reopening. It appears there's nothing yet beyond Lilou, and they want to avoid a Qianhaiwan or Caojiawan situation. I now proceed to eat with potatoes the striken down section of this post I wrote back in August:


CNGL said:


> According to the latest news, line 5 is to be opened by the end of October, and two stations on the line 1 extension (the new Shuanglin and Lilou) by the end of the year (the rest of the extension is in the middle of nowhere for now). However, knowing Tianjin I'm not sure of this, so I still believe they will open on February 30.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

why did they convert an elevated extension in underground extension? :dunno:


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

The original at grade terminal station's tail tracks butts right into a school, so they realigned the last portion of the line it to go under the school instead of through it.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Converting the Shuanglin Station from elevated to underground reminds me of when New York City and Boston replaced most of its elevated rail lines with underground lines in the mid-20th century.


----------



## treekangaroo (Oct 2, 2018)

..


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

By 天津地铁运营


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

In the last year at last two different companies of Tianjin metro has merged and created a new company named Tianjin Rail Transit, which also include the new Tianjin rubber tyre tram. This is very good an intelligent decision. Combining all lines under one company will definitely create better understanding and operation. 

At last the line *5* has opened. It now strengthening more the Tianjin metro network. Beside this, line *1* also being extended towards south-east, it has already extended up to Lilou, and I never heard before that an elevated metro station has demolished and replaced by and underground station, which was happened in case of Shunagling. It is even not thinkable in my country India. 

However, there are some extensions and new lines planned.

1)	When will the line *1* extension up to Xianshuigu North be opened for commercial operation?

2)	Line *5* is extending a bit towards northwest up to Beichenkejiyuanbei which will pass under river, and in south upto Liqizhuangnan. Both extensions will be 1 station. When these two extensions will be opened?

3)	In the near future, Line *6* will expand 3 stations to the final terminus Nanmaji (or Boyangnanlu) station. Is the construction going? When this extension will be opened?

4)	How the construction of line *4*, *7* & *8* is going, and in which year they could be opened?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

As always, most of those can be answered on Wikipedia.

1. Expected to open later this year. Also, it's to Shuangqiao He (one station beyond Xianshuigu Bei)
2. I was about to direct you to read earlier posts since the Beichen Kejiyuan Bei station opened on January 31, but either we missed that or it was announced by treekangaroo, who always deletes all his posts later :bash:. I remember reading about its opening, since I have marked it on my mainland Chinese rail transit map. Liqizhuang Nan is still without date.
3. Line 6 is being extended all the way to Xianshuigu, a section which has recently started construction. However most of it will later become part of line 8, and line 6 will be extended from Lishuang Lu (the station after Meilin Lu) to Nanmali/Poyang Nanlu (Chinese Wikipedia uses the former while Baike Baidu uses the latter) as you said, but that is without date.
4. Part of line 4 is under construction, and so does part of line 8 as I said (which will be operated as part of line 6 at first, disregard the map at Urbanrail as that contains an old plan that has since been cancelled). The former is planned to open in 2020, the latter in 2021. Line 7 is still on planning stages, but likely will start construction soon (and I mean in the next couple years). You missed the U/C line 10, expected to open in 2021, and the planned lines 11, 12 and 13, but I know you are more interested in filling the numbering gaps. Then the weirdness starts, as there are the B lines in Binhai (8 lines planned, with line B1 already U/C and expected for 2022), the C lines in the area between Tianjin proper and Binhai (4 lines planned), and the Z commuter rail lines, other cities would use S (4 lines planned, with line Z4 already U/C and expected for 2022).


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Are those B lines and C lines will be metro/subway lines or suburban/local train lines?

In recent years, there is no more extension of Tianjin tram. Is there any extension planned? Shanghai also had a rubber tyre tram, but it recently opened a separate steel wheel tram, is there any such plan for Tianjin?


----------



## Dr.Dennis.Deng (Nov 19, 2014)

B Lines = metro in the Binhai urban area.
C Lines = commuter / suburban lines, connecting Tianjin and Binhai as well as suburbs


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I see , so in future both Tianjin and Binhai will have their won metro system, and line 9 will connect Tianjin and Binhai?

So the present Tianjin tram could be considered in future as Binhai tram, right?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> I see , so in future both Tianjin and Binhai will have their won metro system, and line 9 will connect Tianjin and Binhai?
> 
> So the present Tianjin tram could be considered in future as Binhai tram, right?


There will be three lines connecting Tianjin and Binhai, line 9 being the middle one. Line Z2 (expected to start construction anytime soon) will run to the North and line Z1 to the South. I don't recall any of the C lines extending to a B line, which would create additional links (although with required transfers).


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

It has been reported line 1 will be extended from Lilou to Donggu Lu before the end of the year. Of the 7 stations of this extension only 4 will open, thus leaving 3 unopened (as well as the two beyond Donggu Lu to Shuangqiaohe). And out of the first four stations after Lilou only one (Gaozhuangzi, the third station from Lilou) will be put into operation.

In other news, a couple lines have started construction in the last months. The first phase of line 7 will run from Saidabazhi Lu to Yuguan Dao, with 21 stations over 26.5 km and is expected to open in 2024. The first phase of line 11 will run from Shuishang Gongyuan to Dongli Liuji Lu (thus not reaching line 6 in the West yet), also with 21 stations over a shorter distance (22.6 km) and is expected to open in 2023. However this is Tianjin, so I wouldn't be surprised if they end being severly delayed...


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

CNGL said:


> It has been reported line 1 will be extended from Lilou to Donggu Lu before the end of the year. Of the 7 stations of this extension only 4 will open, thus leaving 3 unopened (as well as the two beyond Donggu Lu to Shuangqiaohe). And out of the first four stations after Lilou only one (Gaozhuangzi, the third station from Lilou) will be put into operation.


Opening December 28.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*China's Tianjin city to shut all inter-province buses to curb virus outbreak - state media*"

https://www.reuters.com/article/chi...curb-virus-outbreak-state-media-idUSB9N28U03G

Beginning 2020.01.27.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

天津地铁运营


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

天津地铁运营


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

all subway lines Tianjin


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

天津地铁运营


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line Z4 construction by 哏都阳光


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After some years, at last, the south-eastern extension of line *1* has done up to Donggulu. However, there are some unfinished stations. When those stations will be opened? I also hear that line 1 will be extended further south. Please write some details.

And in last year the northern extension of line *5* has also happened, however, the southern extension is still not completed. Why there is such delay? When it will be happened?

Line *6* is also planned to extend further southwest. I heard that extension will be completed in 2022, is it true?

Line 4, 7 & 8 is also under construction, but there opening I think has now pushed back due to corona virus. Now those will be opened respectively in 2024, 2021 & 2022. However, we must wait till then.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these beams on elevated ways looks like boats


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 4 train from CRRC official Weibo


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

So it appears a few lines have been added to the short term plans. I cannot find if they have been approved by the NDRC, but it appears so because there is at least one extension already under construction (or maybe not, they could have gone rogue like it has happened elsewhere before). The projects:

*East extension of line 2*, Binhai Guoji Jichang (airport) to Dong'er Dao, 4.5 km, 2 stations.
*West extension of line 5* (actually South, since line 5 runs more North-South), Liqizhuang Nan to Jinghua Lu, 1.3 km, 1 station.
*Line 6 reroute*, Lushui Dao to Nanmaji, 3 km, 2 stations. Line 6 will initially run from Lushui Dao to Xianshuigu Xi, which will be subsequently taken by line 8.
*West extension of line 8*, Lvshui Gongyuan to Zhongbei Zhen, 4.8 km, 4 stations.
*South extension of line 10*, Yutai to Liyuantou (IIRC Yutai was to be called "Liyuantou"...), 1.5 km, 1 station.
*West extension of line 11*, Shuishan Gongyuan Xilu to Wenjie Lu, 2.7 km, 3 stations.
*1st phase of line 13*, Nanfeng Lu to Dongjiu Dao, 24.8 km, 19 stations.
In addition a suburban line has appeared, strangely it doesn't have an alphanumeric code:

*1st phase of Jinghai line*, Jinghua Lu to Guoji Xueyuan Cheng, 13.2 km, 4 stations.
Since some cannot stand one post of this kind without a map, here is one from Wikipedia that shows how Tianjin Metro will look like in 2028 (Strangely they have added line 13 all the way to Danan He). Yes, is this small, deal with it.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

according to Wikipedia, on line 1 on the subway:

"On May 12, 2021, Beiyangcun station renamed to Guojiahuizhanzhongxin station, and Guozhanlu station renamed to Guoruilu station"









Line 1 (Tianjin Metro) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Bumping this thread as we missed Liqizhuang Nan station was put into operation on December 7, effectively extending line 5 by 1.9 km from Zhongyi Yifuyuan. The southern section of line 4 is also expected to open within two weeks (otherwise it wouldn't open in 2021).


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

In addition to line 4 the 2nd phase of line 6 is also opening on December 28. The southern section of line 4 runs from Dongnanjiao East to Xinxingcun, with 14 stations on a 19.4 km route. An extension North to Xiaojie is already under construction. The 2nd phase of line 6 extends it from Meilin Lu to Xianshuigu Xi, adding 9 stations and 14.4 km to the line. Note, however, that only the first station (Lvshui Dao) will be kept with line 6 in the long run, the rest will be spun off and converted into line 8. Both lines are set to be extended from Lvshui Dao.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

In last year, after Shanghai, Tianjin got the 2nd most metro extension. After long years, Tianjin made such extensions.

Two new lines were made, line *4* & *8*. Line 4 is a very important new line, passing through city centre towards east up-to Xinxingcun. Now this line is being extended towards northeast. That extension will be opened in 2024. Line 8 is a southeastern line, currently connecting with line 6 only. By this now metro went further south-east Tianjin.

Line *5* has now extended a bit to southwest upto Liqizhuangnan. Like this line *6* has also now extended a bit to southeast upto Lushuidao. After such extension, line 6 has now connected with line 8.

Beside this, line *7* is also under construction. Like line 4 extension, this line 7 also will be opened in 2024. After that, Tianjin will get really a big and great dense metro network.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

*Tianjin Metro Line 10 officially opened for initial operation from November 18*
2022-11-17 15:23·CNR
News from CNR.com Tianjin on November 17 (trainee reporter Han Yuchen) The reporter learned from Tianjin Rail Transit Group that the first phase project of Tianjin Metro Line 10 (hereinafter referred to as "Tianjin Metro Line 10") (Yutai Station-Yudongcheng Station) The initial operation will be officially opened on November 18, 2022. At that time, the mileage of Tianjin rail transit network will increase to 286 kilometers, the number of operating stations will increase to 181, and the number of transfer stations will increase to 23. The radiation capacity of Tianjin rail network It will be further enhanced, and passenger travel will be more convenient and efficient.

Tianjin Metro Line 10 starts from Yudongcheng Station, Hedong District in the north, and ends at Yutai Station, Xiqing District in the south. The total length is about 21 kilometers, with a total of 21 stations, passing through Hedong District, Dongli District, Hexi District, and Xiqing District 4 An administrative district to promote the upgrading and development of Yanglou, Meijiang, Little Haiti, Haihe Liulin "Design Capital", Zhangguizhuang, Sun City, etc., passing through the three major functions of the Humanities and Business Ecological District, the Science and Technology Education Ecological District, and the Ecologically Livable Development District In the future, transfers with 7 lines can be realized. The opening and operation of Tianjin Metro Line 10 has not only effectively relieved the traffic pressure in the central urban area, but also further improved the happiness index of the general public and passengers.

After the initial operation of Tianjin Metro Line 10, the operating time is from 6:00 to 23:50. The first train at Yudongcheng Station departs at 6:06, and the first train at Yutai Station departs at 6:00; the last train at Yudongcheng Station departs The time is 23:12, and the departure time of the last bus at the station is 22:30. The minimum driving interval on weekdays is 5 minutes, and the minimum driving interval on weekends and holidays is 7 minutes.









Timetable of the first and last trains of Tianjin Metro Line 10 (photo courtesy of Tianjin Rail Transit Group issued by CNR.com)

*Humanities—Ecologically livable in series with ecological Jincheng*

The overall positioning of Tianjin Metro Line 10 is an "ecological and livable line", which highlights the style of simplicity, atmosphere, vitality and vitality in design techniques, decoration, cultural and artistic stations, and characteristic theme stations.

The 16 standard stations draw from the "herringbone" roof shape of Shijia Courtyard, the first residence in North China, to express the concept of humanized travel. The 5 themed and characteristic stations have one station and one scene, and there are many highlights: Jiangwan Erzhi Road Station has the theme "Meijiang Spring Moon", and the arc-shaped square passage makes the overall space warm and upward; The concept of building morality and cultivating people; Yudongcheng Station combines bridge garden wetland landscape and bridge cultural ecology to show Tianjin's diverse bridge culture and highlight the "Jinqiao Rhythm"; South Youyi Road Station adopts the simple, pure, solid inside and outside beautiful "naked dress" for the first time. " style, the beauty of the original color is brought into full play; Huanyu Road Station widely uses water flow lines supplemented by lighting decorations, and the panorama of "Lu River Supervisory Map" with a total length of nearly 300 meters on both sides presents the busy scene of water transportation in the Qing Dynasty. The first themed station to showcase canal culture.









Mural of "On the Way·Four Seasons" at the University of Finance and Economics station (photographed by trainee reporter Han Yuchen of CNR.com)

*Technology - 21 smart functions are newly launched*

It is understood that the Huanyudao Station of Tianjin Metro Line 10 is the first smart station in Tianjin Metro with a visual 3D comprehensive transportation management platform as the core part, which can realize voice ticket purchase and inquiry, intelligent customer service, one-key switch station, and behavior track 21 intelligent functions such as playback, intelligent dimming, and intelligent guidance, highlight technology, wisdom, and the future.

In addition, the intelligent operation and maintenance system of Tianjin Metro Line 10 located in the Liyuantou depot integrates the display of comprehensive line network information, vehicle status monitoring and early warning, driver abnormal alarm and other functions. Comprehensive monitoring, so as to realize "one-screen control" of line operation and maintenance.

*Intelligence——Smart trains run safely and smoothly*

The reporter learned that Tianjin Metro Line 10 uses B-type vehicles. The whole vehicle is designed with intelligence, safety, energy saving and aesthetics as its design concept, and is decorated with yellow-green as the main color. Incorporating the wavy elements of the Haihe River, the overall lines are crisp and dynamic, and the interior is designed with a warm texture, which is simple and bright. At the same time, the train is also equipped with LCD electronic map display and LED light source intelligent dimming technology, which makes the information display more intuitive and the interior lighting more intelligent.

It is worth mentioning that Tianjin Metro Line 10 has added a mobile phone charging function for the first time, and a charging interface is installed at the connection position of each car, which can meet the charging needs of different interfaces such as type-C and type-A, and enhance the convenience of passengers. travel experience.

*Enjoy——Joining discounts are beneficial to the people*

In order to cooperate with the opening of Tianjin Metro Line 10, the Tianjin Rail Transit Network Management Center is respectively located at Longhandao Station of Line 10 and No. 1 Bridge Station of Line 9, Youyi South Road Station of Line 10 and Zuojiangdao Station of Line 6, and Xiaobailou Station on Line 4 and Xuzhoudao Station on Line 4 will realize the "discount for connecting lines outside the station".

According to reports, when passengers change lines between Longhandao Station and No. 1 Bridge Station, South Youyi Road Station and Zuojiangdao Station, and Xiaobailou Station and Xuzhou Road Station, without changing the vehicle medium, 30 If you complete the transfer within minutes, you can enjoy a discount of 1 yuan for connecting flights. When the ticket card itself enjoys a discount, it will be billed according to the discounted amount of 1 yuan for connecting flights, and then superimposed on the ticket card discount. One-way tickets and timed tickets do not support this preferential policy.

In addition, the reporter also learned that commemorative tickets for the opening of the first phase of Tianjin Metro Line 10 will also be issued simultaneously on the opening day. The commemorative ticket for the opening of Tianjin Metro Line 10 adopts the painting method of sketching and coloring to outline the silhouette of Line 10 passing through the city of Tianjin. ", combined with the "water" of the Haihe River, the elements of "mountain and water" are added to the face value. The commemorative ticket packaging adopts the "sliding ticket" method, which reproduces the "gramophone" style, implying to preserve the beauty and memory.









Schematic diagram of the commemorative ticket (photo courtesy of Tianjin Rail Transit Group issued by CNR.com)

Tickets are limited to 2,500 sets, and each set contains an independent number. The purchased commemorative ticket includes 1 ticket, which can be used once. The distribution locations are: Zhigu Station, Zhangxingzhuang Station, and Chenglindao Station of Line 5; Hongqi South Road Station, Tumor Hospital Station, and Jinzhonghe Street Station of Line 6; Yudongcheng Station, Shaliu South Road Station, University of Finance and Economics Station, Changzhou Station of Line 10 There are 10 station customer service centers in Linglu Station.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

*Tianjin Metro Line 10







*


----------

